# How do you shave wool?



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

The longies my mom made are starting to get really pilly. How do you shave wool without ruining it? Any tips?

TIA


----------



## sqoya (Feb 13, 2004)

We had the best luck with my husband's electric shaver. But just using a normal razor works well, too. I just carefully run the razor along the wool, without pressing down into the wool.

Good luck! I hope that helps!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I have a sweater stone. http://www.sweaterstone.com/ It gives off this smelly sulfur smell when you use it, but it works great and doesn't damage the wool at all.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
I have a sweater stone. http://www.sweaterstone.com/ It gives off this smelly sulfur smell when you use it, but it works great and doesn't damage the wool at all.

Wow, I need to get me one of those! Thanks for posting!


----------



## coyotemist (Aug 23, 2007)

I've always used a cheapie disposable razor. The kind with just one or 2 blades. Just run it down the fabric, don't push down.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

How do you use the sweater stone?


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kleine Hexe* 
How do you use the sweater stone?

You just lay the wool flat on a table and hold it with one hand, and brush it hard with the stone with the other hand. Do it over a newspaper or a clean towel, because the pilling and the stone (it makes crumbs as you work) will make a bit of a mess.


----------

